# Looking for a Hogsitter near Rochester, MN



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys! I am looking for someome to hog sit for me from June 13th (would drop off in the late afternoon) till June 21st (would pick up in the morning). I would prefer that my hogs go to your home so that they can have 24/7 care, but I'm flexible if you prefer to come to my house twice a day to care for them. They do have travel set-ups and could possibly have a CHE set-up brought to your house (I do prefer that you have a space heater/heated room though). 
I live in Rochester, MN and would pay a reasonable price. Knowledge and experience is very valuable to me!
Please email - [email protected] - if you are interested!

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Becky - I'm up in Richfield, so you may want to find someone closer, but I would be willing to hedgie-sit for you if you need.


----------

